# Leaving firearms in an unlicensed parent's home while living there



## peteyb (Aug 1, 2010)

My current residence is my mother's house, however my father offered for me to live at his house for a short while because it is alot closer to my school. My question is, what are the legal issues of having firearms in my father's house who is unlicensed? When I am at school, am I allowed to leave firearms at my fathers house even though he does not have a license and it is not my legal residence?

(This is all assuming that I have everything properly locked up as required, and I am the only person with access). Thanks for the help


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

If they are properly secured, and no unlicensed people have access, you should be all set. 

C140. Section 131L. (a) It shall be unlawful to store or keep any firearm, rifle or shotgun including, but not limited to, large capacity weapons, or machine gun in any place unless such weapon is secured in a locked container or equipped with a tamper-resistant mechanical lock or other safety device, properly engaged so as to render such weapon inoperable by any person other than the owner or other lawfully authorized user. For purposes of this section, such weapon shall not be deemed stored or kept if carried by or under the control of the owner or other lawfully authorized user.


----------

